# great quick and easy cheese crisp recipe!



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

A lady at church had these last week I flipped over them. pre heat oven to 350 Take shredded cheese ( I used the Mexican mix I had in the house) mix about a cup of cheese with about a tbls of flour ( I just eyeballed it so probably a little less) and a tsp of cayenne. suggestions say you need to use parchment paper but since I didnt have any I used my non-stick cookie sheet greased lightly with canola oil. take about a tbls of cheese and place on the pan and kinda make it flat. they will spread so not too close together. bake on middle rack for about 10 minutes until edges turn brown. Remove from oven let cool off ( I slid mine onto a cool plate for quick cool off) and yummy snack made! 

a lot of people use sharp cheddar and that is really good. make sure the cheese is cold when you start


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

actually cook them a bit longer. I put mine back in until they browned more and they are nice and crisp now


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks surfmom, gonna have to try these...


----------

